# Canada want a bargain ship? US army ships "on Sale"



## Spencer100 (12 Jul 2019)

US Army selling ships online   

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28933/you-can-buy-one-of-the-armys-most-capable-ships-as-the-service-guts-its-naval-fleets

Get a good sized ship for cheap?  Lol


----------



## MilEME09 (12 Jul 2019)

It was only built in 2006? she's brand new by our standards, it would add capabilities and skill sets we for sure do not have, that said if we had it I do not know if our doctrine would utilize it correctly.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

LSV-7 is for sale if your country wants to get into contingency operations.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28933/you-can-buy-one-of-the-armys-most-capable-ships-as-the-service-guts-its-naval-fleets


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

Or Army Logistics Support Ship


----------



## dimsum (13 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Or Army Logistics Support Ship



That's the small one.  The big one (USNS whatever) isn't for sale.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

U.S. Landing Craft Utility 2000 class. U.S. Army Photo


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That's the small one.  The big one (USNS whatever) isn't for sale.



The smaller vessel is a landing craft see lower photo.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Jul 2019)

C17 being loaded onto Kuroda in 2009.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jul 2019)

I know ZERO about ships, etc.......but I do know this might stop all the political turmoil among "who gets what" to build.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Jul 2019)

Id but it just to tinker with the CAT 3516! :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jul 2019)

It would certainly help with our arctic exercises


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Jul 2019)

Maybe the Libs can make nice with Davie, who can buy it and turn it into an Interim AOR/AOPS plush cruise ship, with a non-binding agreement for a second one. Base it in Newfoundland, complete with a unionized civilian dockyard. That way, FFS can declare itself a two ocean navy that would be too politically risky for the federal government to rid itself of it. Bonus points for the Libs acquiring another ship that the RCN doesn’t need, while buying votes everywhere they didn’t really need them.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Id but it just to tinker with the CAT 3516! :nod:


Not

Be prepared to suffer through the worst maintenance manuals ever written.


----------



## Karel Doorman (14 Jul 2019)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Not
> 
> Be prepared to suffer through the worst maintenance manuals ever written.



no pictures? :rofl:


----------



## chrisf (16 Jul 2019)

Karel Doorman said:
			
		

> no pictures? :rofl:



There's pictures... possibly of every engine cat makes... but none of the engine you have or any of the auxilliaries fitted to it


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Jul 2019)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Not
> 
> Be prepared to suffer through the worst maintenance manuals ever written.



I did chat with a fellow who did an in-frame rebuild on a 3408, and he did mention that the manuals weren’t the friendliest.  But when they’re running/purring, it’s music.


----------

